# 1950ish Seneca Bicycle



## CraigS33 (May 23, 2010)

I am new to this.  We were in the process of cleaning out my parents garage over the weekend and found an old bicycle.  The name on the bike says Seneca.  My parents beleive that it was purchased in about 1950.  It still has all the original parts and has just been setting there for all these years.  It still has its white paint along with the hanlde bars and a basket on the front.  Is this thing worth anything or should I take it to the dump.


----------



## OldRider (May 23, 2010)

First things first.....never take an old bike to the dump, if its beyond help then someone can always salvage the parts, at times the parts are worth more then the whole bike. You possibly have a Schwinn bike, I know they  currently have a Seneca model.....please post a few pictures and someone here will surely know exactly what it is.


----------



## bud poe (May 23, 2010)

I have a 40's or 50's Hiawatha (CWC) Badged girls bike that has  a "seneca" inscription on the chainguard that looks to be original to the bike, perhaps yours is a Hiawatha?  Either way, I agree, NEVER take an old bike to the dump, surely there is someone who can see/find some value in it...post some pics!


----------



## mynameislegion (May 23, 2010)

I have a Post-War Manton and Smith bike badged with a Seneca head badge. It also says: "Gold Medal" and " Manton and Smith"
The frame is stamped on the rear drop-out with "M&S" and the crank is also marked "M&S".
   There are lots of good, knowledgable people on this sight so please send some pictures and they will help you I.D. your bike and let you know a value.


----------



## partsguy (May 23, 2010)

A picture would help a lot-but NEVER scrap an old car or bike. They will ALWAYS be worth more than scrap. But you REALLY need to post up some pictures of your bike.


----------



## sejo (Jun 23, 2010)

*Hiawatha Seneca*

So I happen to stumble on site when I was looking for more information on a bike I found in one of our old buildings.  Its a Hiawatha Seneca. No idea on the age or the value of it. I was hoping that I would be able to get some more info here. Here's some pics.


----------



## militarymonark (Jun 23, 2010)

looks huffy made from the 50's not a high priced bike prob more like under 100 bucks, nice original bike though


----------



## partsguy (Jun 24, 2010)

I wonder if it was named after the Dodge Seneca (option level for the first couple model years of Darts 1960-1962 I think)


----------

